# adding a little muscle?



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

GloK runs with me and now that he is 1.5 years I wanted to do the tire drag and try to build a little muscle. Anybody ever use any supplements? I see K9 muscle build powders- yay or nay?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Bouvs take a while to fill out, right? I'd suspect feeding a good quality diet, either commercial or home prepared, and doing a variety of work outs with your dog (swimming, hill running, disc/dock diving/spring pole, weight pull, etc), will be better long term than a quick fix supplement. Probably cheaper and more fun too. ;-)


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I believe in resistance training also, but you wont need any supplements, just the right diet with quality protein sources, I got my 3yr old dog at 16mo and 62lbs, he is now a granite hard 80 with zero bodyfat, granted I probably would have gotten about 85% of that result from my diet alone, but the strength training really pays off in the work.


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Kevin - when I saw your dog he looked fine for a young dog.Maren is correct Bouviers start to fill out and muscle up at about 3 years of age. I find running them up steep hills is great exercise. You, however might consider some supplements for yourself --you know to Bulk up a bit. lol-Alan


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

It's all about genetics and conditioning.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Beer........puts weight on!
30/20 dog food and exercise will help. Time is also a good thing...


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Genetics is king, followed by nutrition then conditioning IMO.
He's still young and larger dogs take time to peak when he hits 3 then I would look into suppliments if still desired, quality protein is cornerstone while developing and for maintenance. 
The tire is great, I'm not a fan of tethering so I've had some dogs on fulltime tires when in the yard for long periods of time, they were escape artists so it was more of a mobile tether then for conditioning but aslo got the conditioning benefits. I would invest in a small sled for pulling and put him on a scheduled work out plan, doesn't need to be heavy or comparable to weight pulling but keep him on a regular schedule with a incrimental increase in the load so he slowly progresses in overall strength over time.


----------



## Kevin Cramer (Jan 26, 2008)

Kevin,
Just curious, what do you feed that bear?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

This is hades, he's 95lbs at 11 months, I've only had him on my program a month but the physical changes have been profound in that time, cant even imagine what he's gonna look like or weigh at 3yrs


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

What is involved in your "program"


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Good information-thank you everyone.

Kevin, he eats a medley mix, Evo, Innova, Ca Natural, and na
Natural Balance. I mix it all together.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> What is involved in your "program"



heavy resistance training and a lot of high quality protein


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

resistance training how?


other than putting them on a thick collar or harness and letting him pull you like a sled dog, I cant figure out how you could do something like a tire drag and not have the harness straps/leash/rope out from under his legs


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Drew Peirce said:


> This is hades, he's 95lbs at 11 months, I've only had him on my program a month but the physical changes have been profound in that time, cant even imagine what he's gonna look like or weigh at 3yrs


That's a 95 lb 11 month old Mal ??


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

correct matt harness is about 85% of it, unfortunately for me gerry, yes


----------



## joshua thor (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice. Where'd you get your harness/vest. What are other good places? Thanks.


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

This is where I got mine... Brown Dog Design

She was great at getting the proper measurements and customized it EXACTLY the way I wanted it. Cheap, fits great and it got here quick.


----------

